# Netbeans Installation



## Guest (8. Mrz 2006)

Hi!

Ich habe leider ein paar Probleme bei der Installation von Netbeans 5.0 oder 5.5 Preview.

Hatte mir zuerst die Datei mit dem Netbeans-Installer fürs IDE heruntergeladen und versucht Netbeans zu installieren. Nach den Screens für die License Agreement, der Angabe wo das JDK ist und dem Screen, was er nun installiert, passiert bei dem Click auf Next nichts mehr. Hatte die Installation dann nochmal ausprobiert, doch irgendwie beendet sich der Installer nach dem Bildschirm, was er jetzt installieren möchte und wieviel Speicherplatz er braucht, sobald ich auf Next klicke.

Dachte mir dann, vielleicht spinnt auch nur der Installer und habe mir ein mir das Packet NetBeans IDE 5.0 with J2EE Application Server 8.2 PE bundle heruntergeladen, doch auch bei diesem Installer das gleiche verhalten.

Habe dann mal die Version 5.5 Preview versucht, doch auch bei ihr das gleiche Verhalten.

Dann kam ich auf die Idee, dass vielleicht der Installer mit meinem Java 5.0 Update 6 Probleme hat, und habe es daraufhin deinstalliert und mir den Installer NetBeans IDE 5.0 with J2SE 5.0 Update 6 Bundle heruntergeladen, da ich dachte, dass wenn er alles auf einmal installiert, dass er dann auf jeden Fall keine Probleme mit dem JDK haben wird. Doch auch bei diesem Installer das gleiche Problem.

Jetzt weiss ich leider nicht mehr weiter und würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte, was der Installer nach dem 4. Screen überprüft oder macht, bei dem sich der Installer beendet?

Dass ich noch Eclipse oder die JRE 5.0 Update 6 installiert habe, macht doch wohl keine weiteren Probleme, oder?


----------



## Gast (8. Mrz 2006)

Auch so, habe ich glad vergessen.

Windows XP Pro SP2


----------



## Jockel (8. Mrz 2006)

Schonmal hier http://www.netbeans.org/community/releases/50/install.html#troubleshooting geschaut?


----------



## Gast (8. Mrz 2006)

Hatte ich mir schon angeschaut.
Leider wird mein Problem nicht beschrieben, so dass ich immer nach einer Lösung suche.

Aber danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Fretful (10. Mrz 2006)

hatte genau das gleiche problem, stell ma bitte das normale Windows Style ein... dann sollte es gehen - du hast doch einen anderen windows xp style eingestellt, oder früher mal auf dem pc gehabt ?!


----------

